# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  خطا در اتچ کردن بانک به sql2005

## Sal_64

سلام
روی یه سیستم که sql2000 نصب بود
sql2005 نصب کردم که بانک داده ای که با sql2005 ساخته بودم رو اتچ کنم
که خطای زیر رو داد
لطفا عکس رو ببنید
و متن خطا رو

--------------------------------------

Microsoft SQL Server 2005 9.00.1399.06 
============================== 
OS Version      : Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) 
Time            : Tue Oct 05 10:59:08 2010 

Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server Setup Support Files (English) 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_SQLSupport_1.  log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft Office 2003 Web Components 
Product Version : 11.0.6558.0 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_OWC11_1.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Backward compatibility 
Product Version : 8.05.1054 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_BackwardsComp  at_1.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : MSXML 6.0 Parser 
Product Version : 6.00.3883.8 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_MSXML6_1.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server Setup Support Files (English) 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_SQLSupport_2.  log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server Native Client 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_SQLNCLI_1.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft Office 2003 Web Components 
Product Version : 11.0.6558.0 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_OWC11_2.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Backward compatibility 
Product Version : 8.05.1054 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_BackwardsComp  at_2.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : MSXML 6.0 Parser 
Product Version : 6.00.3883.8 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_MSXML6_2.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server Setup Support Files (English) 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_SQLSupport_3.  log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server Native Client 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_SQLNCLI_2.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft Office 2003 Web Components 
Product Version : 11.0.6558.0 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_OWC11_3.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Backward compatibility 
Product Version : 8.05.1054 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_BackwardsComp  at_3.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : MSXML 6.0 Parser 
Product Version : 6.00.3883.8 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_MSXML6_3.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server Setup Support Files (English) 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_SQLSupport_4.  log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft Office 2003 Web Components 
Product Version : 11.0.6558.0 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_OWC11_4.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Backward compatibility 
Product Version : 8.05.1054 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_BackwardsComp  at_4.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Analysis Services 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_AS.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Integration Services 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_DTS.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : SQLXML4 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_SQLXML4_1.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Reporting Services 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_RS.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Notification Services 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_NS.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : SQLXML4 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_SQLXML4_2.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server Setup Support Files (English) 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_SQLSupport_5.  log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server Native Client 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_SQLNCLI_3.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Premier Partner Edition - ENU 
Product Version : 8.0.50727.42 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_PPESku_1.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft Office 2003 Web Components 
Product Version : 11.0.6558.0 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_OWC11_5.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Books Online (English) 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_BOL_1.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Backward compatibility 
Product Version : 8.05.1054 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_BackwardsComp  at_5.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : MSXML 6.0 Parser 
Product Version : 6.00.3883.8 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_MSXML6_4.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Machine         : PC1 
Product         : Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Tools 
Product Version : 9.00.1399.06 
Install         : Successful 
Log File        : D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Files\SQLSetup0002_PC1_Tools.log 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


دوستا لطفا راهنمایی کنن

با تشکر

----------


## Sal_64

مشکل رفع شد
اینو اینجا میذارم اگه در آینده کسی همین مشکل رو داشت ، به موردی بر نخوره

اینستنس رو دیفالت انتخاب کرده بودم
دیتابیش اینجین ورژن 9 نصب نشده بود
یه اینستنس جدید موقع نصب انتخاب کردن و مشکل رفع شد
در واقع میخواستم دیتابیس 2005 رو روی اس کیو ال 2000(دیتا بیس اینجین ورژن 8) اتچ کنم !!

----------

